# Jurassic Park (1993)



## val (Mar 2, 2001)

this has to be one of the best movies i've seen. not to mention the bringing to light the ethical issues of genetic engineering which i've used in essays upon essays. i saw it on casette first but the sound effects are best in cinema. 
the movie is not only an action 'lets destroy everything we get our hands on' movie but it was also an 'intelligent' movie for lack of a better word. i loved the talking scenes as much as i loved the t-rex chasing the jeep and nedry getting what he deserved. the idea of creating extinct creatures is thrilling but terrifying in that this could very well become reality, if not now, in a couple decades.


----------



## val (Mar 2, 2001)

so lets get this thread started
who do you like best?
Alan Grant 
Ellie Sattler 
Ian Malcolm 
John Hammond 
Robert Muldoon 
Donald Gennaro 
Tim Murphy 
Lex Murphy 
Dennis Nedry


my personal fav is malcom , i love the way he talks

John Hammond: "All major theme parks have delays. When they opened Disneyland in 1956, nothing worked." Ian Malcolm: "Yeah, but John, if the Pirates of the Caribbean breaks down, the pirates don't eat the tourists."


----------



## padders (Mar 2, 2001)

yeah I agree. I really enjoyed jurassic park and have watched it a number of times. Raised some interesting questions quite early on but then that was down to michael crichton (a true star) i guess. The special effects were great, the dinosaurs did and do look reasonalby life like. A spielberg done well! Now the lost world.. em..


----------



## val (Mar 2, 2001)

here's a very interesting and comprehensive site for any and all interested in the movie 
http://216.71.188.109/index.shtml


----------



## OzScaper (Mar 2, 2001)

it was a very original film and I liked it alot, its just a shame that wehn they made the lost world, they did it so badly, but theres jurassic park 3 coming out soon, lets hope they do it right this time


----------



## peachy (Mar 3, 2001)

i liked jurassic park, but i wasn't too keen on the 2nd one...peachy


----------



## Manco (Mar 3, 2001)

> _Originally posted by peachy _
> *i liked jurassic park, but i wasn't too keen on the 2nd one...peachy *



Ditto
Bye


----------



## val (Mar 3, 2001)

yeah, i hope the 3rd one makes up for the second one. i want to see more of ian malcom


----------



## summershake (Mar 3, 2001)

I want to see more of Jerry Goldsmith!
Great actor! Loved him in Independence Day!


----------



## OzScaper (Mar 5, 2001)

yep he was good in that


----------



## summershake (Mar 5, 2001)

Yeah, he was! As in JP!
To be honest, I don't think that the third part will be as good as the first one!


----------



## val (Mar 5, 2001)

oh great no one's answering *sniff*


----------



## OzScaper (Mar 6, 2001)

neither do I, the first was pretty original, and anything now that they do is just old, the effects will have to be pretty good to keep up with all the other films out now aswell


----------



## summershake (Mar 6, 2001)

Yes, I agree!
But not only the effects, the storyline of the first part was great, second one was ... 'not so good', and now they will have to think about a really good story!
There should be a good reason for Dinos attacking humans. The first part made everyone think about the evolution of our genetic knowledge and our incompetence dealing with it! While the second part showed blood, parts of dead boddies and more blood!
I want it to have a great storyline and new, outstanding effects!


----------



## little star (Mar 12, 2001)

I both read the book and saw the movie.  I enjoyed both, but thought the movie was dumbed-down a little, probably to appeal to chidren.  The marketing of toys, etc. on the movie was HUGE!!!!!

The main point I got from both was that scientific discoveries, etc. always tendto degenerate into crass commercialism. (Hey, the technology is available to bring back the dinosaurs. I know!!  Let's make an amusement park and charge big bucks for admission!!  Let's get the money first and worry about the consequences later!!)

Jeff Goldblum was pretty good as one of the scientists in this movie.  I liked his "chaos theory" lines.

I didn't see *The Lost World*. 


little star


----------



## summershake (Mar 13, 2001)

You haven't missed a lot! It was not so good! 
But I'm looking forward to part III !


----------



## OzScaper (Mar 15, 2001)

I agree summershake, the lost world was not worth the time spent watching it.

Spoiler space
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Especially the litlle bit tacked on the end after they escape the island and TRex comes after them in the city. It was just dumb


----------



## summershake (Mar 15, 2001)

Yeah, you're right. One moment I thought, man, wrong movie? I wanted to see Lost world, not Godzilla...  
The whole finish was bad, not only one good idea!
One of the badest showdowns I've ever seen!


----------



## Dave (Mar 22, 2001)

I haven't seen Lost World so I can't comment on that.
I read the 'Jurassic Park' book before I watched the film. Although there were good special effects et al, as Padders said the ideas were developed more in the book. Also I believe there were still some Dinos loose on the mainland at the end of the book. In the film they were only ever on the island.


----------



## Dave (Mar 22, 2001)

I like that character - I think that it's down to Jeff Goldblum. His sense of humour seems to be like that, naturally. In the book that character was a bit miserable. He was an expert on Chaos theory and had been brought along to look at what could go wrong. His viewpoint was bound to be a bit negative. In the film though, he had loads of funny lines as you say.


----------



## summershake (Mar 23, 2001)

I haven't read the book yet but a friend of mine has and she said that she liked the idea that the dinos not stayed on the island. It shows that the mistakes we make cos of our big ambition finally hit back!
:rolly2:  (...hit back??? excuse my english...  )


----------



## eismith (Apr 3, 2001)

*Why is Jurassic Park scifi?*

I don't want to sound stupid but why is this a scifi?

What makes a scifi?

:aliengray :alienooh:


----------



## Maria8475 (May 25, 2001)

i think it may be because of using DNA to recreate the whole dinosaur thing and thw whole group of scientists including Jeff Goldbloom.  Incidentally i thought he was the ONLY good thing about the movie!


----------



## Highlander II (Jun 18, 2001)

okay - i'll reply -- (even tho it's been a while since the last one)--

i like Grant -- (then again, i'm a big Sam Neil fan) -- i haven't seen the movie in a while, so i can't recall any really great quotes off the top of my head --- but he had some good lines --

and - i'm not a big fan of Goldblum -  (pls don't hit me, i just don't really care for him) -- his character in this was okay, but terrible in the sequel -- 

then again, i'm a stickler for continuity - and they goofed the movie - it almost doesn't even resemble the book by Crichton -- so the sequel didn't have a chance ---


Highlander II


----------



## Ice (Jun 22, 2001)

I like the guy in the leather jacket...not sure which one he is.
N e way, his charecter seemed really witty, which I liked.
~Ice~


----------



## Ice (Jun 22, 2001)

Also it's a make belive, which normaly goes hand in hand with sci fic.
~Ice~


----------



## imported_Sandman (Jun 25, 2001)

I know it doesn't much resemble the book, but i liked it. liked the book, too.
for fav character i'm torn between Grant and Malcom.
i like both Neill and Goldblum. so i guess i'll say Grant,, but Malcom pulls an extremely close second. he got all the good lines.
"Uh, there are going to be dinosaurs on your dinosaur tour, are there not?" or something like that.


----------



## imported_space monkey (Nov 1, 2001)

*Where is everyone?!*

This is a REALLY good film which deserves a mention so here it is:  the first film I saw at the cinema, loved it to bits, own it on video, seen it about 10 times, seen the sequeals (not nearly as good unfort), umm good actors in it...  Anyway I post the plot outline later.  I cannot believe no-one has posted here!  Oh well please vote above, thanks!


----------



## imported_space monkey (Nov 1, 2001)

*PS*

PS I like the computer game alot too but could do with some help if anyone has played it...


----------



## Highlander II (Jan 8, 2002)

well - haven't played the computer game -- played my sis's little hand-held one tho - just run away from dinos - kinda cheesey, but wastes time if ya need to! - but i have seen all 3 of the movies.

Jurassic Park - own 2 copies - wide-screen and regular, seen it about 100 times --

The Lost World - only watched it once, couldn't bear to sit through it again - probably never will - it totally ignored the stuff from the book -- horrible (and i don't like Jeff Goldblum)

JP3 -- better than the 2nd one - i've still only seen it once, but i could watch it again -- not so bad -- plus, it brought back Dr. Grant! big plus!!


----------



## Highlander II (Jan 8, 2002)

my meaning when i said that the 1st movie didn't resemble the book was not that the movie was bad, but that they had goofed so much w/ the 1st book, that trying to make the 2nd movie work based on the 2nd book (which wasn't very good anyway) was nearly impossible -- 

i liked the 1st movie - liked it a lot --

Dr. Grant is still my fave character of the movie --

tho Muldoon was kinda cool too - the guy who was the 'keeper' of the 'zoo' ---


----------



## imported_Sandman (Jan 9, 2002)

My problem with Muldoon ( and I'm going on the movie, here) was that for a so called expert on raptors (as much as one could be and expert, considering) he sure fell for the raptors' trap at the end. I mean, he's supposed to know how they hunt, right? But nope, dinosaur munchies.   Oh, well. All's well that tastes well.


----------



## Highlander II (Jan 11, 2002)

yeah - he did fall for it --- 


but - he also, if ya wanna see it this way, gave his life to save Dr. Sattler --- he told he to run and he was munched ---- got give the guy a little credit ---


----------



## nic (Mar 12, 2002)

I like Alan Grant. He was very cool!

..or maybe it's just the outfit he had on?


----------



## nic (Mar 12, 2002)

100/10!!!!

Loved it!


----------



## tokyogirl (Jun 12, 2002)

i love all the stuff that went on btw grant and ian.  the way they both got at each other was great!


----------



## Kanazaka (Feb 1, 2005)

My favorite character from the *Jurassic Park* trilogy is definitely Ian Malcolm, since I'm a big fan of intelligent, sarcastic humor and deep, thought-provoking insight (I'm also a fan of *Daria*, if that tells you anything  ).  He indeed had all of the best lines, and he had his moments of heroism--an awesome guy all around.


----------



## khatab (Feb 19, 2005)

I liked the chubby dude who initiated the whole catastrophe and sprayed in the face by the spiting poisonisaurus.....

Pity he didn't get his millions of dollars.. I would have sold out for that amount of cash.. 

Anyway the reason I like him is....

By selling out there would be two dino-parks in competition..

If there are two parks with dinosaurs then assuming that they don't form a cartel and price fix, conventional wisdom implies that they would want to offer competitive prices to attract customers to their attraction and not their competitors....

So basically more people would be able to see dinosaurs as it would be cheaper and then would two parks rater than one in which to see them..

Monopolies always make supernatual profits and two is closer to perfect competition whichever way you look at it...

Simple economics..


That guy was an unsung hero even though his motives were financially motivated...


----------

